
Nobody gives a shit about PHP - velmu
http://drupal.ovh/nobody-gives-a-shit-about-php
======
bikamonki
I would add that nobody gives a shit about behemonth dynamic CMSs anymore.

It never made sense to use an 18-wheeler to move a small box. Static site
generators combined with APIs/SAAS that do the dynamic part (like user
managment, blogs, comments, etc) are just much easier to setup and maintain.
Every week one reads about a new security flaw found in one of the 3 big
dynamic CMS. Now imagine a junior dev charged $500 for a small site that has
zero or small chunks of dynamic content. Is it worth to use a big dynamic CMS
knowing that your clients will not be paying you an SLA that justifies keeping
the code patched and updated?

Furthermore, plugins are now SAAS with an API while themes are decoupled from
the CMS. Also, private hosting of a small/medium static site is _almost_ free.

~~~
venomsnake
Can you give example of such static site workchain?

~~~
lightlyused
Along with multi-user editing and approval workflow?

~~~
venomsnake
I am fine with singe user. But if there is something that takes less effort
than a wordpress - I could use it quite well.

